# We may have a weaver!



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Well we've been working here and there on Harleigh's weaves and she has improved so much! Plus we are finally back at class, so that helps too.

Here are a few videos from tonight :smile: Please excuse my annoying voice :lol:













So proud of her :biggrin:


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

She's awesome! So focused, especially in the last one. Good job, gals! 

And I think your voice is adorable!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

AWww go Harleigh!! I'm hoping to get Peyton started in agility soon, just have to find a place, I think she'll love it! It always looks like the dogs are having such a good time. How long has Harleigh being doing agility? Goooooo Harleigh!


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Awesome! Great job! Looks like she's doing pretty dang good to me.


----------



## Julee (Jan 6, 2012)

Way to go, Harleigh!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone :biggrin: We have a blast training, thats for sure!!



rannmiller said:


> How long has Harleigh being doing agility? Goooooo Harleigh!


It has been a little over a year! We started in September 2010 :biggrin:


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Nice job! Agility is the best! Ari and I started in February 2010 and it is by far the most fun dog activity were I am.


----------

